# nos empapamos de su lujuria



## irene.acler

Hola 

No sé cómo traducir la parte subrayada. ¿Me echáis una mano, por favor?

_Los árboles están mojados y el río mancha de un verde intenso la inesperada frondosidad de este sitio. Nos sentamos en un tronco a fumar un cigarrillo mientras nos empapamos de su lujuria._


Gli alberi sono bagnati e il fiume macchia di un verde intenso l’insperata frondosità di questo luogo. Ci sediamo su un tronco a fumare mentre *ci inzuppiamo della sua lussuria*. (esto para mí no tiene mucho sentido)

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## sabrinita85

Eh, veramente neanche in spagnolo significa un granché! 

Allora, secondo me l'autore ha scelto il verbo "empapar" per evocare in qualche modo gli _alberi *bagnati *_e il *fiume *di cui parla poco prima.

Io, probabilmente non stravolgerei il significato e quello che evoca traducendo inzuppare con qualcosa che abbia più senso... lo lascerei così, o magari:

_Gli alberi sono zuppi e il fiume macchia di un verde intenso l'inesperata frondosità di questo luogo. Ci sediamo su di un tronco a fumare [una sigaretta] mentre ci bagnamo della sua lussuria. _


----------



## Schenker

irene.acler said:


> Hola
> 
> No sé cómo traducir la parte subrayada. ¿Me echáis una mano, por favor?
> 
> _Los árboles están mojados y el río mancha de un verde intenso la inesperada frondosidad de este sitio. Nos sentamos en un tronco a fumar un cigarrillo mientras nos empapamos de su lujuria._
> 
> 
> Gli alberi sono bagnati e il fiume macchia di un verde intenso l’insperata frondosità di questo luogo. Ci sediamo su un tronco a fumare mentre *ci inzuppiamo della sua lussuria*. (esto para mí no tiene mucho sentido)
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
Hola

No sabría decir como traducirlo al italiano, pero quizá te puede ayudar saber que "lujuria" en español (a diferencia de "lussuria" -según vi en el diccionario-) tambien significa:

Exceso o demasía en algunas cosas: _África ofrece una lujuria de aromas y sonidos exóticos para el visitante europeo.
_
Espero haberte ayudado. A presto.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y sí te digo que hace unos meses me encontré a traducir esa misma expresión, pero del italiano al español, me creerías? "...quel piccolo deserto nel pieno lussureggiare della foresta"

Supongo que lo usan en ambos casos como alegoría de la frondosidad exacervada.


E insisto; quema ese libro, no te puede hacer ningún bien.


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> ¿Y sí te digo que hace unos meses me encontré a traducir esa misma expresión, pero del italiano al español, me creerías? "...quel piccolo deserto nel pieno lussureggiare della foresta"
> 
> Supongo que lo usan en ambos casos como alegoría de la frondosidad exacervada.
> 
> 
> E insisto; quema ese libro, no te puede hacer ningún bien.


 
¿En serio? Pues sí, es algo metafórico, por supuesto. Pero veo que las dos frases no coinciden exactamente...
En cuanto a quemar el libro..ehm, no puedo


----------



## Antpax

Hola Irene:

No sé si te servirá, pero te cuento. En español usamos "empaparse de algo" en sentido figurado cuando aprovechas, o sientes, o adquieres algo. No sé si me explico. Por ejemplo, se dice, a fui a una conferencia de Stephen Hawkings y me empapé de su conocimiento. Es decir, escuchaste con atención y aprendiste mucho. 

Por otro lado, cuando la vegetación de algún lugar es muy frondosa y abundante, se dice que es lujuriante.

Así que lo quiere decir es que se pararon a echar un piti y disfrutaron enormemente de la belleza del lugar (se empaparon de belleza, que también se dice en sentido metafórico).

Espero haberte ayudado.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Perfecto. Gracias, Ant. Vas siempre al grano, me gusta


----------



## chlapec

Ciao a tutti,

Forse potresti tradurre lujuria per rigoglio: "...mentre ci bagniamo col/del suo rigoglio" Non so se potrebbe andarci...

_De Mauro:_
ri|gó|glio
s.m.
CO 
1 lussureggiante sviluppo della fioritura e del fogliame in una pianta o in genere nella natura: _la campagna era in pieno r._


----------



## irene.acler

Ciao Chlapec. 
Non so, forse potrebbe anche andare bene la tua proposta..metaforicamente parlando, ovviamente.


----------



## chlapec

Io stesso non ne sono convinto, posto che con "rigoglio" si perderebbe il presunto doppio senso che l'autore vuole dare alla parola *lussuria*.

Un altro tentativo:

"...mentre ci lasciamo avvolgere dal suo lussureggiare"


----------



## irene.acler

Oppure, stavo pensando a "ci immergiamo nella vegetazione lussureggiante". In questo modo si manterrebbe sia l'idea dell'acqua, del fiume, sia l'idea della "lujuria". Che te ne pare?

Un'altra che mi viene in mente è "ci lasciamo avvolgere dalla vegetazione lussureggiante"...boh.


----------



## chlapec

La prima mi pare meno adatta, dato che "immergersi" ha un senso "attivo", e in questo caso siamo seduti tranquillamente.

A me piace la seconda (dal punto di vista di un spagnolo leggendo italiano)


----------



## irene.acler

Giusto, sono seduti..quindi "immergersi" non va bene.
Quasi quasi propendo per la seconda..che almeno ha un senso!


----------



## Azzurra

*Impregnarsi? *Mantieni passività azione, metafora acqua, senso figurato... Oppure *pervadere*... spero di non aver detto qualche scemenza, sono ore che sto davanti al pc, magari non ho capito nulla della discussione! In quel caso, pido disculpa


----------



## rudmi

Secondo me:
Immergersi = sumergirse.
Avvolgersi = envolverse.
Impregnarsi = empaparse.(Los muros están empapados de humedad = i muri sono impregnati di umidità*)
Pervadere = penetrar o difundirse.

*Di umidità o d'umidità?


----------



## irene.acler

rudmi said:


> Secondo me:
> Immergersi = sumergirse.
> Avvolgersi = envolverse.
> Impregnarsi = empaparse.(Los muros están empapados de humedad = i muri sono impregnati di umidità*)
> Pervadere = penetrar o difundirse.
> 
> *Di umidità o d'umidità? Entrambe vanno bene, ma io preferisco "di umidità".


 
Ok, capisco, però in italiano devo cercare di rendere la frase nella maniera più compensibile possibile..


----------



## Azzurra

Ultimo tentantivo, poi mollo il colpo  : se usassi il verbo "inebriare" come sinomino di "impregnare" mantenendo poi la traduzione "rigoglio"? *Mentre ci inebriamo del suo rigoglio*... Non so, mi dà l'idea che si mantengano di più i tratti sensoriali... Giuro che non mi intrometto più!


----------



## irene.acler

No, figurati Azzurra, ogni intervento è ben accetto! Grazie! La tua proposta non è male devo dire...


----------



## chlapec

Suona bello, ma io penso che *inebriarsi*, sia in senso figurato, sia in senso reale, coinvolga uno stato di stordimento che non si può trarre dal testo originale. Che ne pensate?


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, chlapec, in effetti può essere come dici. "Empaparse" dà più l'idea di assorbire quello che ti circonda (sta benedetta _lujuria_ in questo caso).


----------



## rudmi

Irene Acler, prenditi un momento di riflessione, approfittando di tutte le opzioni che hai avuto.
Buona fortuna.
Ti sono solidale.
La formica...pensa quando ha suggerito la formica.


----------



## irene.acler

Certo certo..farò buon uso di tutti i suggerimenti!!


----------

